# PFC100 750-8201 "Error while setting Process Image Mode from KBus"



## MarcoS (6 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem PFC100 750-8201. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen.

An meiner SPS habe ich folgende Module installiert:

4 mal 750-652 (Serielle Schnittstelle)
750-455 (Analogeingang 4-20mA)
750-555 (Analogausgang 4-20mA)
750-468 (Analogeingang 0-10V)
750-559 (Analogausgang 0-10V)
750-458 (Analogeingang Thermoelement)
750-450 (Analogeingang Widerstandsmessung)
750-501 (24V 0.5A Digitalausgang)
750-500 (Endmodul)

Folgendes Szenario:
- Ich starte e!cockpit, erstelle ein neues Projekt
- Ich scanne das Netzwerk nach dem PFC100 und füge diesen zu
- Ich scanne die angebauten Module und füge diese hinzu (Rechtsklick auf PFC100 -> Scan)
- Ich baue eine Verbindung zur Steuerung auf und lade die (leere) Applikation auf die Steuerung
- Alles funktioniert, ich kann die leere Applikation starten und beenden. So weit so gut.
- Ich trenne die Verbindung
- Ich versuche die Verbindung erneut aufzubauen, aber ohne Erfolg
- Im WBM steht unter Diagnose "iocheckd: Error while setting Process Image Mode from KBus"

Ich kann erst wieder eine Verbindung zur Steuerung aufbauen, wenn ich sie resette. Woran kann das liegen?
Wenn ich zwei Module (egal welche) abbaue, dann tritt dieser Fehler nicht auf. Sind das etwa zu viele Module für den PFC100?

Es gab vor einigen Monaten jemanden mit dem gleichen Fehler. Dieser wurde an den Wago Support weitergeleitet. Diesen Versuche ich momentan (noch erfolgos) zu erreichen.

Vielen Dank!

Grüße

Marco


----------



## dingo (6 Juli 2017)

Hallo MarcoS,

Welchen PFC100 hast Du? -Die Nummer 750-8201 gibt es nicht.

Die Nummer 750-82xx wäre z:B. ein PFC200
Als Endmodul hast Du bestimmt eine 750-600 gesetzt.

Ich habe mal fix die Bauteile wie Du gepostet hast in den Wago SmartDesigner eingegeben.
Hier gibt es eine Plausibilitätsprüfung.

Wenn die Klemmen in der Reihenfolge so gesteckt sind, müssten evtl. Einspeiseklemmen gesetzt werden:
Anhang anzeigen 37684


MfG aus OWL


----------



## MarcoS (6 Juli 2017)

Hallo dingo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort! Ich habe mich  wohl zwei mal vertippt. Ich habe die 750-8102. Und mein Endmodul ist  750-600. Der Tipp mit dem SmartDesigner ist gut, ich habe die  tatsächliche Reihenfolge mal nachgebaut und in den Anhang gesetzt.

Viele Grüße

Marco


----------



## dingo (6 Juli 2017)

Yep Marco,
das sieht besser aus!

Kannst Du mit I/O- Check alle Klemmen prüfen?


----------



## dingo (6 Juli 2017)

Ändert es vielleicht etwas, die Klemmen nicht per Scan sondern händisch in das Projekt einzufügen?


----------



## dingo (6 Juli 2017)

Welche Firmware läuft auf dem Controller?
Aktuell ist FW10


----------



## MarcoS (6 Juli 2017)

Mit dem I/O-Check 3 kann ich mich ganz normal mit der SPS verbinden. Ich kann auch auf jedes Modul im Control Modus zugreifen. Sowohl das setzen der Steuergrößen (z.B. Digital Out für ein Ventil), als auch das empfangen (z.B. das 4-20mA Signal von einem Drucksensor) funktioniert tadellos. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie du das mit dem Prüfen meinst. Gibt es dafür einen Befehl?

Die Firmware ist 02.07.07(10). Mein e!cockpit ist auf Version 1.3.1.4.

Ich werde das mit dem händischen einfügen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## dingo (6 Juli 2017)

Das war mit prüfen auch so gemeint, Du hast das schon ausprobiert z.B: DO zuschalten.

-Leere Applikation: Probiere einmal mit einem einfachen Code z.B: iCounter:=iCounter +1; oder so ob der Fehler immer noch besteht.


----------



## MarcoS (6 Juli 2017)

Händisch einfügen generiert den selben Fehler. Den Code hab mich mal schnell eingefügt. Applikation mal laufen lassen um zu testen, ob er auch zählt. Klappt. Dann Verbindung unterbrochen und ein wenig später wieder erneut versucht aufzubauen - mit demselben Fehler.


----------



## dingo (6 Juli 2017)

Mit trennen der Verbindung ist über eCockpit gemeint, Richtig?
Der Controller ist im lokalen Netzwerk, also keine VPN- Verbindung oder Ähnliches?
Frage nur weil ich gerade nichts selbst testen kann.

Ich probiere das Morgen mal mit einem PFC100 & PFC200 aus, sonst wüsste ich nicht was man noch probieren könnte...


----------



## MarcoS (6 Juli 2017)

Ja, damit meine ich die Verbindung über e!Cockpit. Der PFC100 ist direkt über Ethernet verbunden im lokalen Netzwerk. Es wundert mich einfach, dass es mit weniger eingebauten Modulen funktioniert. Dass ein Modul kaputt ist schließe ich aus, da es ja nunmal egal ist, welches Modul ich ausbaue. Ab und zu bricht die Verbindung auch beim Download der Applikation bei 96% ab. Beim Versuch, die Verbindung danach wiederherzustellen, kommt wieder "iocheckd: Error while setting Process Image Mode from KBus".


----------



## dingo (6 Juli 2017)

Könnte das an den 4x 750-652 Seriellen Klemmen liegen?
Ist das zuviel für den PFC100?
Der 750-8102 hat ja auch eine RS232/485 OnBoard + ServiceSchnittstelle = 6 serielle Schnittstellen.

Hast Du zum probieren eine andere Klemme?
Ich meine, eine 750-652 aus dem Aufbau gegen eine z.B. Analoge 4xAI oder so tauschen?

Oder den Controller gegen einen PFC200 probieren?


----------



## MarcoS (6 Juli 2017)

Ich kann das leider nicht ausprobieren. Ich habe keine weiteren Klemmen. Ich habe jetzt den 4-20mA out und die Widerstandsmessung rausgenommen. Die 4 seriellen Klemmen sind noch drauf. Mit den 9 Klemmen kommt der Fehler nicht mehr. 

Ich hatte auch mit PuTTY und dem Befehl "htop" in die SPS reingeschaut. Speicherausnutzung ist weniger als die Hälfte und auch die CPU ist nicht sonderlich ausgelastet (bei 11 eingebauten Klemmen). Auch mit FileZilla hab ich mal über FTP auf den Speicher zugegriffen - ohne Probleme. Zudem habe ich die SPS mal über eine 32GB mikroSD Karte gebootet. Ändert auch nichts.  Ich bin da echt ratlos.


----------



## MarcoS (6 Juli 2017)

Mit dem Zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen (sowohl der PFC100 als auch die einzelnen Klemmen) kam ich auch nicht weiter. Vielleicht habe ich auch ein Montagsmodell erwischt?


----------



## Hiero (15 Juli 2017)

Marco, I apologise for replying in English. I can read German but writing is a bit difficult for me. If this is a problem, then I hope one of the other forum members will translate for you.

Your issue is very similar to one I recently ran into. At first glance your modules seem well within the specs to be powered  from the internal bus of the 750-8102. The same thing was the case for the configuration that caused  me exactly these problems. Things started working normally for me after adding another power supply module for the internal bus. That is the 750-613 module (rather than for instance the 750-602 which only supplies power for driving outputs, not for the internal bus). You might want to add it after the 750-652 serial modules, or after the 750-455 or 750-555.

I am not sure if in some cases the internal bus can provide less power than specified, or some modules consume more power than what their specs say. Or it is a firmware issue, also possible. It happened to me on a 750-8202, also the recent firmware v10. Just like you I could connect through the IO check tool, monitor inputs and drive outputs, but downloading a program into the PLC was impossible. Once the error occurs, you will not be able to connect and download anymore from eCockpit. Remedy for this is a bit weird: through the web based interface (wbm pages), switch the PLC runtime from e!Runtime to codesys 2, then back to e!Runtime.

UPDATE: I have been through more troubleshooting and found that adding power supply module may not always be enough to fix this problem. I have not yet found a final solution that will work under all circumstances.


----------

